# WSSP Flash Sale 2/20



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything is on sale at Whole Sale Supplies Plus today only...just FYI!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow thanks for the heads up! I'm in trouble now lol!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

I know, right?  Saw it on facebook and though....I'll just take a peek.  Couple of pounds of oil and natural colorants later...lol


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

Speaking of colors, do you know anything bout wsp colorants?  I need a green to make a kelli green, it's like a happy olive instead of a drab one. Also want a light soft yellow like lemon meringue pie. Any suggestions?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

PS - liquids or powders? Pigments or oxides? There's so many to choose from but haven't worked with any of these mediums before. Advice is appreciated.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't, but DWinMadison had a post about their colorants. I just picked up spirulina which is a green colorant though from there along with annatto and alkanet powders to infuse my oils.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I know, right? Saw it on facebook and though....I'll just take a peek. Couple of pounds of oil and natural colorants later...lol


 

Thank you...$47.00 later.:roll:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

You're welcome! Don't tell my husband...I only told him about the colorants...not the stockpile of oils!


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> PS - liquids or powders? Pigments or oxides? There's so many to choose from but haven't worked with any of these mediums before. Advice is appreciated.


 
I just ordered a green oxide from WSP. They are easy for me to work with. 
I noticed last night the ultramarine blue I thought I bought was really ultramarine violet which is why my soap turned out purple and not the blue I was thinking it would be.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> You're welcome! Don't tell my husband...I only told him about the colorants...not the stockpile of oils!


 
It's terrible isn't it? Bramble Berry got some more tonight also.
I'm not working this week. Big trouble having all this  time on my hands for soap making and  soap planning.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

hlee said:


> It's terrible isn't it? Bramble Berry got some more tonight also.
> I'm not working this week. Big trouble having all this  time on my hands for soap making and  soap planning.



Thats how I was at the holiday season...now I'm limited to weekend soaping, but I'm obsessive with reading about it and watching videos on my lunch breaks during the week!


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 20, 2013)

oh gee. hmm. there are a few things I need and a few things I would like to play with but I already spent $750 there this year.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 20, 2013)

First I went to wsp and then bb and back and forth I went, and then it dawned on me....I spent my soap budget for February...I am done shopping soaping supplies for this month.....:-(.  I will have to wait for next months sales event.  *sigh*


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 20, 2013)

well, plop, the one thing that I really needed is out of stock.
A customer told me they would buy an entire slab if I made a Lemongrass/Eucalyptus/Spearmint. 
I already have Eucalyptus and Spearmint but I just used up all the Lemongrass I had.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 20, 2013)

hlee said:


> Thank you...$47.00 later.:roll:



Hahahaha! Try $233.04 later. But that also included a case of 400 - 8oz boston round bottles and 4 gallons of shower gel, plus other supplies


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> First I went to wsp and then bb and back and forth I went, and then it dawned on me....I spent my soap budget for February...I am done shopping soaping supplies for this month.....:-(.  I will have to wait for next months sales event.  *sigh*



If you happen to have any money, maybe you could advance yourself some and just skip next month.... I"m just saying, it's not cheating, it's creative financing.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Hahahaha! Try $233.04 later. But that also included a case of 400 - 8oz boston round bottles and 4 gallons of shower gel, plus other supplies



400 bottles is good. :-D  Is their price better then SKS?


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 20, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> 400 bottles is good. :-D  Is their price better then SKS?



Pretty much the same. 400 @ SKS is $112 plus shipping. The regular price at WSP is $113.87, and I got the case of 400 today at WSP for $103.74.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Pretty much the same. 400 @ SKS is $112 plus shipping. The regular price at WSP is $113.87, and I got the case of 400 today at WSP for $103.74.



Nice. Did that include the bottle tops?


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 20, 2013)

No. WSP had a better price on the disc tops I wanted by a dollar or so over SKS as well by the time I added the same amount of tops to the cart. That's why I bought my 2oz travel sized bottles there too. However, I like the pumps at SKS better and they're MUCH cheaper at SKS as well. 48 pumps was over $33 at WSP. I got a pack of 144 at SKS for $50 and change.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 20, 2013)

$32.00.  I don't make a lot of money, and soap making is expensive! I had $120.00 in my shopping basket last night as a "wish list" to work toward.  I pared it down to absolute essentials to make a shaving soap for my dad, who means the world to me and would underwrite the entire soap making  project if I asked. Which I won't. But I could and he would do it. So anyway, this one is for Dad, who does everything for me, and who requested a shave soap. If I make it soon, it will be ready well in time for Father's Day.  

I got palm oil, shea butter, kaolin clay (he has dry skin), and a mini mixer because they were on sale for less then $5.00, and Indonesian Teak Fragerence.  Next time I will order some colorants and fragerences.


----------



## hlee (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice for your dad!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

hlee said:


> Nice for your dad!



Thank you. I love my Dad.  A lot. he's my bestie.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> If you happen to have any money, maybe you could advance yourself some and just skip next month.... I"m just saying, it's not cheating, it's creative financing.


 
Nope, a budget is set for a reason and I am sticking to it.  Money that I do have is in savings for a rainy day.  Yesterday was NOT a rainy day!  But your thought was a nice one, gave me a chuckle!  I have plenty of supplies here to make quite a few batches of soap, so I am not without.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 21, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Nope, a budget is set for a reason and I am sticking to it.  Money that I do have is in savings for a rainy day.  Yesterday was NOT a rainy day!  But your thought was a nice one, gave me a chuckle!  I have plenty of supplies here to make quite a few batches of soap, so I am not without.



Do you find buying ingredients to be as addictive as making soap?


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 21, 2013)

*raises right hand*   

Hi, My name is Angela and I am a soapy addict :shh:

Threads like this only encourage said addiction.  At least I kept it under $70 :angel:  But the coconut oil is way cheaper from there with the free shipping!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 21, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Do you find buying ingredients to be as addictive as making soap?


 
Yes it is!  That is why I am glad I was able to click the little red x in the top right hand corner of their websites and say NO!  I really don't need anything more right now.  I have plenty of oils, butters, FOs, EOs, molds, colorants, additives, and what not to keep me soaping til summer.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 22, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> Yes it is!  That is why I am glad I was able to click the little red x in the top right hand corner of their websites and say NO!  I really don't need anything more right now.  I have plenty of oils, butters, FOs, EOs, molds, colorants, additives, and what not to keep me soaping til summer.



You have been at soaping for much longer than me, so I'm still in the "honeymoon" stages where everything is so beautiful and I want to try!  Lol


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 22, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> You have been at soaping for much longer than me, so I'm still in the "honeymoon" stages where everything is so beautiful and I want to try!  Lol


 
Trust me I don't think that stage ever goes away.  There are always new molds, new techniques using new equipment, new colorants, and new recipes.  And it is ALL beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Has anyone's order from the flash sale shipped yet? Mine hasn't and it's past the lead time. A couple of the thing I ordered are out of stock, so I am guessing they are holding until they can fill. I am just curious if anyone got their stuff yet or if their order has at least shipped.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't gotten a notification as of yet.  I'm pondering what I would like to do first with the gold mica


----------



## Chay (Feb 25, 2013)

I was able to buy guilt free, I already had an order ready to submit when I got the email about the sale. It was a Woot Woot moment! I recieved my order today but then I only live about 3 away from them so I tend to get mine fairly quickly.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 25, 2013)

Mine has not, but since my order didn't go in until nearly 8pm eastern time that night, its safe to say that it probably won't ship tomorrow - I'd say Wednesday at the latest. That is why I hate the flash sales because it really bogs down their order processing time. Not to mention that the top tier of customers get their orders pushed to the front of the line. I don't mind that, but I do mind the fact that she plans the sales ahead of time, knowing that their processing time sucks, and doesn't bring in temp help to get them out the door. Its almost like ordering from BB at this point. On the other hand, once it actually ships, I have it about 6 days faster than a BB order LOL


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

I really like them because they have free shipping. If I have to pay shipping, I would rather put that $10-$20 toward product then on freight costs.  However, I think I am going to be ordering from NG, Oregon Trails or BB soon. BB has some good prices on scents and colors, and the shipping is only $11.00 anyway.  NG has a bacon scent I want for the next bacon soap   and Oregon Trails just has some good prices period, and their scent sampler is amazing, but their shipping is a bit high.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Mine has not, but since my order didn't go in until nearly 8pm eastern time that night, its safe to say that it probably won't ship tomorrow - I'd say Wednesday at the latest. That is why I hate the flash sales because it really bogs down their order processing time. Not to mention that the top tier of customers get their orders pushed to the front of the line. I don't mind that, but I do mind the fact that she plans the sales ahead of time, knowing that their processing time sucks, and doesn't bring in temp help to get them out the door. Its almost like ordering from BB at this point. On the other hand, once it actually ships, I have it about 6 days faster than a BB order LOL



You know, I wonder about shipping myself.  Warehouse work is sweat labor at some of its' worst. There are a ton of warehouses in my town, some big ones you have heard of, and maybe ordered from even.  The pressure to perform on the workers, the high turnover because people can't keep up, people leaving one job for the next because conditions are just over better. Also some of them are open 24/7, and your order is at your door three days later. It's a really bad situation. 

Soap companies seem to not ship on weekends as far as I can tell, and I doubt they are pulling 24 hour cycles or shipping could be done the same day or the next day. So there is at least something to be said that they treat their workers well and keep their inventory cleaner, even if it means longer shipping times for us. Also soap companies have a limited audience, so their warehouses and profit margins are considerably smaller then say, Amazon who ships everything and have these ten acre warehouses. We do live in a fast world and we're used to instant gratification.  I want my stuff too and I want it now, but I am willing to wait if it means things are better for others. I just don't want to pay for it. Shipping has gone up a lot the last few years.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't mind the wait.  I kind of feel like its in trade for the free shipping.


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2013)

I am planning on putting in an order tomorrow with WSP.  I would place it now, but they are out of castor oil.  I looked into buying castor oil at CVS and it was about $6 for 4 oz.  I can get a pound for about half that at WSP and since my order is over $30 the shipping will be free.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> I don't mind the wait.  I kind of feel like its in trade for the free shipping.



I don't really mind the wait, I just get excited and impatient!  But you're right, that is the trade for free shipping. It's a nice incentive for them to absorb the cost. I can imagine that they are losing a lot of money on it. I was just making the point that I hate waiting but there are some benefits to it, not just that it's free. 


Badger I'm excited that you're doing your order! What are you getting?


----------



## Badger (Feb 26, 2013)

Let's see... 2 lbs of palm oil, 2 lbs of coconut oil, 1 lb castor oil, 1.4 lbs glycerin, 1 lb shea butter, 2 oz of woodland green pigment powder, and 2 oz of Twilight Woods FO.  The order is under $35.  I got pvc pipe and caps today at Home Despot (that's what one of my friends always calls it).  I need lye from Essential Depot and then an order from Amazon for the stick blender, goggles and thermometer, and I will be ready to go with CP!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

Badger said:


> Let's see... 2 lbs of palm oil, 2 lbs of coconut oil, 1 lb castor oil, 1.4 lbs glycerin, 1 lb shea butter, 2 oz of woodland green pigment powder, and 2 oz of Twilight Woods FO.  The order is under $35.  I got pvc pipe and caps today at Home Despot (that's what one of my friends always calls it).  I need lye from Essential Depot and then an order from Amazon for the stick blender, goggles and thermometer, and I will be ready to go with CP!



Woo you're totally getting there! Let me know how your Twilight Woods goes, I tried to order that exact fragerence and they were out by the time they got to my order, and that's how I ended up with Witches Brew.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

PS do you mind if I ask what the glycerin is for? Glycerin will be in your soap anyway because glycerin forms as a byproduct of soapmaking. If you are wanting to make a glycerin soap, by not just use a melt&pour base? Just curious.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 26, 2013)

I would like to point out that at WSP, shipping costs are built into their prices so technically you are paying for shipping, you just don't see it as a separate charge. Yes, plenty of items are comparable to other suppliers, but plenty of others are WAY overpriced. A case of 875 tart clamshells at Indiana Candle Supply, shipped to me, is about $225 total - $199.99 plus shipping. At WSP, its over $300 for the same case of 875. A case of my wax from the local supplier I use is $75.40 for 50 lbs. To ship it is about $23 so right at $98 if I get one case shipped or $12-$14 in gas to go pick up as many cases as I want. The same size case of the same wax at WSP is $103, the last I checked.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 26, 2013)

As of 12:30 this afternoon, my order was still listed as Processing. As of 15 minutes ago (3:30) it has been updated to shipped. Generally the tracking number shows up the next day. My order was placed around 8pm eastern that day, so if your order went in after that, you will likely ship tomorrow. If before then, its probably shipped.

Glycerin is used to disperse a lot of colorants, as well as in a method of making liquid soap that doesn't require neutralizing the excess lye.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

Mine still says in the warehouse, shipment pending.  Grr.  I was hoping to get it today so I could play with my soaping after work...my husband is out for a conference and I have no one under foot


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 27, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> Glycerin is used to disperse a lot of colorants, as well as in a method of making liquid soap that doesn't require neutralizing the excess lye.



Oh yeah that's true isn't it? Thanks for the heads up, I totally forgot you could do that.  I should have ordered some, boo. Oh well.  I don't have the colorants anyway.  My order shipped today, no tracking number yet. I expect it to show up on Tuesday, yay, just in time for me to go nuts because I have nothing left to soap with except lye, scent and coconut oil.  I am feeling the fiend coming on, and I have sooo many nice projects to try for March!


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> PS do you mind if I ask what the glycerin is for? Glycerin will be in your soap anyway because glycerin forms as a byproduct of soapmaking. If you are wanting to make a glycerin soap, by not just use a melt&pour base? Just curious.



I got the liquid glycerin to use with mixing my pigments, I likely could have done it in my oils, but the glycerin was what I had read and mostly seen for mixing them.  I will have a ton of it and it will last a long time.. and I may find other uses for it as well down the road 

Oops, I answered and Vanessa had already said basically the same thing  Teaches me to post before I finish reading the thread...


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

hmmm, if you use glycerin as a pigment carrier do you have to list "glycerin" as an ingredient in your soaps?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> hmmm, if you use glycerin as a pigment carrier do you have to list "glycerin" as an ingredient in your soaps?



I would, just to be safe...since it's something you are putting into it.


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 28, 2013)

My shipment is out and scheduled to be here Monday


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> hmmm, if you use glycerin as a pigment carrier do you have to list "glycerin" as an ingredient in your soaps?



If you list the ingredients, than yes you do.

I list the type of glycerin I use, which is soy derived glycerin.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

Wtg Angel! You must live closer ten me, mine is scheduled for Tuesday.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

Mine is supposed to be delivered tomorrow.  I live a state away  It's takening over a week because of this sale.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

That's exciting Liz. What did you order?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 28, 2013)

7lbs of olive pomace, alkanet, spirulina, annatto, and beet powders for natural colorants!


----------



## AngelMomma (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh liz, you are going to have fun with those colors. I found annatto seeds in the Mexican food spice section at my grocer.  I still haven't tried the beet though.  I hope you can post how that works for us to see.


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2013)

I am still waiting for my order.  I placed it over the phone, because the castor oil was not listed as coming in until today.  Of course, the castor oil showed up later that day (Tuesday), and my order did not even show up in the system as pending until today.  I am guessing I will be lucky if it ships before the weekend.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

It probably won't ship before the weekend Badger, they are five days behind in processing right now.  I called on Tuesday and mine hadn't even gone to the warehouse yet. It didn't go until late Tuesday and shipped yesterday.  


Liz your colorants sound amazing. I don't have $$ for natural colorants right now so I'm major jelly.  ;-)


----------



## Badger (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh well, I can't do a lot with most of the stuff until I get the stick blender and such anyways.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 1, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Oh liz, you are going to have fun with those colors. I found annatto seeds in the Mexican food spice section at my grocer.  I still haven't tried the beet though.  I hope you can post how that works for us to see.



I certainly will post photos....this forum is one of the few places I can do that without people looking at me like I've lost my mind!  If I hear, "isn't it cheaper just to buy Suave body wash?" or "do you need to make more soap?" I might really lose it!


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 1, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I certainly will post photos....this forum is one of the few places I can do that without people looking at me like I've lost my mind!  If I hear, "isn't it cheaper just to buy Suave body wash?" or "do you need to make more soap?" I might really lose it!


 

Just wait til you have several shelves of soap curing and ppl are saying that to you...lol!  20 bars in the shower, 5 at every sink in the house.  Everyone gets soaps presents for every occasion.  Oh yeh it happens!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm up to 5 in the shower now  and a different kind at each sink in my house!


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 5, 2013)

Got my order last night, all safe and sound. The only thing weird is that the Mocha Coffee FO that came has some crystals inside. Almost like it would look if it was partially frozen and getting slushy. I gave it until today. Its still that way. Hmmm.....I think I will email them and ask whats up with that. This is the first time I have tried this kind so I don't know if this is just something that happens with this FO.

I let Superman open the box. He said he never gets anything. So I asked if he wanted me to order him something off the internet and he said, "No, I can just open this, I paid for it anyway" Hahaha! YUP!

Well, they said it was because it has been in cold weather and the vanilla in it crystalized.  I will try warming it gently in a warm water bath.  Interesting.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm glad you got you package and your hubby had fun with it but I would ask for a replacement on your Fragrence. You did pay for it. . My package is out for delivery and will be here today woo!


----------



## Badger (Mar 5, 2013)

My package just went from pending to shipped! So, I have a few days to wait still, but it is at least on its way.   My package from ED is due on Thursday and I am getting a package today from Amazon and another one tomorrow.  So, once things arrive from WSP, I will be ready!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 5, 2013)

Wtg Badger! Super excited for you!


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 5, 2013)

Woooo! Just got the email my package is delivered! Too bad it will be four more hours til I get to look at it.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Would you believe me if I told you I haven't opened my box yet and I got it Friday evening? I have been really busy and haven't even soaped! Today was a no good, very bad day and all I want to do is take a bubble bath with lavender bath salts! Lol


----------



## Badger (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, sorry you have had such a bad day, Liz.  I hope things are better for you soon.  I was out a lot this afternoon, we had to take the dog to the vet and get groceries, and the vet visit was kind of pricy, so I am out of money at least for the next week.  I did manage to pick up OO at the grocery store though and it was on sale   They had 101 ounce containers for $10 each, so I grabbed two.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 5, 2013)

Badger said:


> Ah, sorry you have had such a bad day, Liz.  I hope things are better for you soon.  I was out a lot this afternoon, we had to take the dog to the vet and get groceries, and the vet visit was kind of pricy, so I am out of money at least for the next week.  I did manage to pick up OO at the grocery store though and it was on sale   They had 101 ounce containers for $10 each, so I grabbed two.


You are such a sweetheart Badger! I am sending you warm happy soaping internet hugs  I can't wait to see your soaps!


----------



## Smee (Mar 6, 2013)

Badger said:


> My package just went from pending to shipped! So, I have a few days to wait still, but it is at least on its way.   My package from ED is due on Thursday and I am getting a package today from Amazon and another one tomorrow.  So, once things arrive from WSP, I will be ready!




"Is it there yet?"
"Is it there yet?"
"Is it there yet?"

/wait...

"Is it there yet?"
"Is it there yet?"
"Is it there yet?"

(Repeatedly Repeat)

P.S.  Which chain had 101 oz for $10??


----------



## Badger (Mar 6, 2013)

Market Basket had the OO for $10 (Market Basket is part of Demoulas chain if that helps).  As for the packages, I am still waiting for the package today from Amazon with my stick blender.  The packages from WSP and ED are both due tomorrow  And I don't have prior plans for tomorrow evening, so it looks like I get to make soap tomorrow!!  I might be able to do another batch on Friday, and then I will be gone all weekend.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

Aaaaw. I hope your days improve Liz! Excited for you Badger, only days away now. .  I'm going to do a supply haul video this week. It in the meantime I have two new videos up on my blog if anyone wants to look. One of them is a soap review.


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> I'm glad you got you package and your hubby had fun with it but I would ask for a replacement on your Fragrence. You did pay for it. . My package is out for delivery and will be here today woo!



The FO did not arrive broken, mislabeled or anything like that. WSP cannot control the weather patterns. Lots of FOs (and EOs) will partially crystallize when exposed to low/freezing temps. FOs with a higher vanilla content will do it more often/crystallize more.

The Coffee Mocha FO has a 16% vanilla content. With the cold weather around the nation right now, I'm not surprised it crystallized up. Definitely just try the warm water bath and it should be just fine.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 6, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> The FO did not arrive broken, mislabeled or anything like that. WSP cannot control the weather patterns. Lots of FOs (and EOs) will partially crystallize when exposed to low/freezing temps. FOs with a higher vanilla content will do it more often/crystallize more.
> 
> The Coffee Mocha FO has a 16% vanilla content. With the cold weather around the nation right now, I'm not surprised it crystallized up. Definitely just try the warm water bath and it should be just fine.



16%! No wonder lol. Will the bath melt th crystals without affecting the water content?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> 16%! No wonder lol. Will the bath melt th crystals without affecting the water content?



the water content of what?


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, the warm water bath will warm the jar and therefore warm up the fragrance oil. When warmed, the crystals should dissolve just fine. No, as long as the lid is tightly closed, no water should get into the fragrance oil.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 8, 2013)

That Mocha Coffee FO is just fine.  My plans changed and I wasn't able to soap with it right away anyway.  So I swirled the bottle a couple of times a day and the crystals gradually dissolved.  Although I am sure a warm water bath would have worked it was not necessary.  It is now perfectly crystal clear.


----------



## Smee (Mar 8, 2013)

Badger said:


> ..... I don't have prior plans for tomorrow evening, so it looks like I get to make soap tomorrow!!  I might be able to do another batch on Friday, and then I will be gone all weekend.




Remember the SMF rules:

Pictures or it didn't happen!  :mrgreen:


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Aaaaw. I hope your days improve Liz! Excited for you Badger, only days away now. .  I'm going to do a supply haul video this week. It in the meantime I have two new videos up on my blog if anyone wants to look. One of them is a soap review.



Things have improved, a LOT this week.  I finally opened my box and everything was there.  I am probably taking this weekend off from soaping :Kitten Love: though...I have so much that I need to make labels for and wrap for storage for gifts!!


----------

